# Who are the Brits on the board?



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Thought this may be helpful to any new Brits to the board, to help them to get to know people.

When did you move to Dubai?
Where are you from in the UK?
How old are you?
Are you male or female?
Did you move alone?

I'm moving in October. I am from Cheshire, in the UK. I am a 26 yr old female. I am moving alone.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

*raises hand*


Female, age not admitted, lived in SW London before moving to Dubai a few years ago.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Moving hopefully in the next week or two (employment visa pending...), I am from Bolton but lived all over the UK, 28, Male, moving across all alone.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Thought this may be helpful to any new Brits to the board, to help them to get to know people.
> 
> When did you move to Dubai?
> Where are you from in the UK?
> ...


I lived in Dubai for 6 months this year, considering job offers in Iraq and Afghanistan but currently sat in gloomy Wiltshire!

I'm originally from Bedfordshire but lived all over East Anglia, Home Counties and West Country due to my husbands Army career.

I'm 37 years old (thats 37, NOT dead! LOL)

I'm female.....when I last checked!!! 

I lived alone in Dubai, didn't find it a challenge as I'd previously lived alone in Spain for 5 years, at least in Dubai, everything is in English as well as the national language of Arabic, so no need to learn a new language as I previously did in Spain.

Hope you enjoy Dubai, good luck and keep posting!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I lived in Dubai for 6 months this year, considering job offers in Iraq and Afghanistan but currently sat in gloomy Wiltshire!


Kabul, Baghdad or Cricklade...

...I think out of those three Kabul was the best. Although I feel like Salisbury Plain is like a second home.

Though at least they're getting rid of the speed cameras.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I'm told by friends in Iraq that now is a safer time than ever.....my initial Afghan trip was postponed earlier this year as the Taliban were kidnapping alot of foreigners and as for Salisbury Plain, just stick to the roads...........LMAO!

I'm presuming you're ex military, Mazy?


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi everybody!!! My name is Janayna Velozo, called "meninaJANA" (Jana girl) here in Brazil where I live. I'm moving to Dubai in december this year, to work as a graphic designer. The company is located in Deira, so it would be very nice to find a place to live (or share) near it. I have something about 4,000dhs/month to spend with rent and I will love to share with people of other nationalities!

jana.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Well, I'm told by friends in Iraq that now is a safer time than ever.....my initial Afghan trip was postponed earlier this year as the Taliban were kidnapping alot of foreigners and as for Salisbury Plain, just stick to the roads...........LMAO!
> 
> I'm presuming you're ex military, Mazy?


Iraq does seems to be quietening down, Kabul is still quite dangerous, lots of crime, foreigners being robbed, kidnapped and killed.

...I may have been seen once or twice in a fetching shade of desert DPM


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol you know, my girlfriends think I have the perfect lifestyle and jobs, working with all those men in dashing DPM (not sure about the Cam though!!) but after 12 years of being around the boys, I don't get terrible excited anymore and actually see people rather than sex gods in uniform! LOL

Menina, welcome to the Forum, good luck with your move and hope you enjoy Diera! I can thoroughly recommend a good shisha bar there if you're interested!


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada!! I will love to!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

What type of work do you all do, and which area of Dubai are you in/will you be in?

Pasanada, thanks for the kind wishes.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, it's at the K-Port Inn, in the basement. You'll find many Arab gentlemen in there but don't let that put you off. There is also a nightclub (discotheque in Spanish although I presume you speak Portugese?, don't want to confuse the 2  ) which is open every night until 3am.

Just don't wander around the back streets of the hotel, there are some unsavoury characters lurking about, as friends of mine discovered, and the odd Chinese "chicas de noche" that hang about on the street corners!

Another place to visit is the Lotas Hotel across from K-Port, I enjoyed the belly dancing performances in there!


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> What type of work do you all do, and which area of Dubai are you in/will you be in?
> 
> Pasanada, thanks for the kind wishes.


I'll work at Dubai as a Senior Graphic Designer, but I don't have a place to stay yet.

jana.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in transit right now but was selling armoured vehicles to war zones when I was working in Dubai!


----------



## buglet (Sep 2, 2008)

I am a newbie - I fly out to Dubai next Thursday - very nervous - but excited! I'm 28 and from an extremely rainy and wet Reading!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm in transit right now but was selling armoured vehicles to war zones when I was working in Dubai!


That must have been a well easy job. 

Shopping List for Warzone...

1. Rifle
2. Plenty of Ammunition
3. Big Truck with really thick bomb proof chassis, doors and windows
4. Cuddly Teddy (because Mum isn't there to tuck me in) 

Sex Gods in uniform - I like that


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That must have been a well easy job.
> 
> Shopping List for Warzone...
> 
> ...


1. AKA lippy!
2. AKA gobby bird!
3. AKA my Mazda 6 with built in horn to scare the f*** outta the idiots on the roads!
4. AKA WTF???? lmao

I thought you might like the sex god bit!  lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

meninaJANA said:


> I'll work at Dubai as a Senior Graphic Designer, but I don't have a place to stay yet.
> 
> jana.



An agency in Deira? Not Dunes by any chance?

-


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> An agency in Deira? Not Dunes by any chance?
> 
> -


You mean Dunes in the Silicon Oasis?? No.. it's in Deira. The adress is this: 115, Mezzanine Floor, Sheikh Hamadan Bldg. 

Deira, right??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

meninaJANA said:


> You mean Dunes in the Silicon Oasis?? No.. it's in Deira. The adress is this: 115, Mezzanine Floor, Sheikh Hamadan Bldg.
> 
> Deira, right??


Er, no. I was referring to Dunes the major agency in Deira! 


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No such thing as a dashing shade of anything DPM. 

3 rules for the Army

If it moves, salute it

If it doesn't move, pick it up

If you can't pick it up, clean it


I'm from London originally, but was living in Kent before heading for warmer climes. I came out on my own initially, but my family joined me after 3 months.

Age, well I would tell you but I would have to kill you. Classified info and all that.

I am in the construction industry, working as a construction manager for a large MEP contractor


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> No such thing as a dashing shade of anything DPM.
> 
> 3 rules for the Army
> 
> ...


Dashing DPM is a girlie thing, you wouldn't understand..... 

As for your age.....positively ancient would be close to the mark!!  LOL


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Er, no. I was referring to Dunes the major agency in Deira!
> 
> 
> -


Ahahahaha... ops!! 

I'm going to Idea Spice (Welcome to Idea Spice Design). Know it??

jana.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, Im Marc, 
I moved in April 2008
Im from North London - (15 minutes away from Wembley stadium)
Im 19, but 20 on 10th Sept!!!
Male,
Moved by my self


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi im from Essex 13 miles outside London, worked in London for 10 years and have left my company to work for a property developer based in Dubai. Im 29, 30 in December oh crap, will be moving out alone now that my visa has come through and im just waiting for my new company to organise my fights. Expect to be out week starting Monday 15th!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Thought this may be helpful to any new Brits to the board, to help them to get to know people.
> 
> When did you move to Dubai?
> Where are you from in the UK?
> ...


Hi! I'm Sarah, I'm 29 and currently live in Farnborough. I'm moving out to start work on 12th October. Will be working in AD but looking at the property market may end up living in Dubai. I'm moving alone but shipping my 2 cats out


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

28, from nottingham, moving with my new wife, some nice apartment in dubai!!! be nice to hear from simular couples


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a brit, 

welsh boy that talks like a scouser lol. 

I'm looking to move out to Dubai, waiting to here from few companies


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Spellbound, en-all

Im James 

When did you move to Dubai? I come over on the 21st Sept, Marina Area
Where are you from in the UK? Newcastle
How old are you? 26
Are you male or female? Male
Did you move alone? Moving Alone

Working for a international industrial company, Middle Eastern HQ is Dubai,

Good luck with ur move and I hope ur cats are Happy (-_-)!

Regards
James


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks James!


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All,
I am originally from Gloucester, but have spent the last 9 years just outside Swindon in Wiltshire, and have been working in Reading for the last 5 years. 
I moved to Dubai at the end of April 2008, My wife and two children are going to join me tomorrow (woo hoo!!!) 
I work as a financial analyst for one of the largest motor vehicle importers/distributors in the middle east. My office is in Festival City, and I am living in Mirdif.
My age is just too outrageous to mention....!
I am here because I think the UK is broken socially and economically, I also want my children to bought up in a safe environment and learn about other cultures first hand.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Come on, chaps! Us girls are happy to reveal our ages!


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

Covicymru said:


> I'm a brit,
> 
> welsh boy that talks like a scouser lol.
> 
> I'm looking to move out to Dubai, waiting to here from few companies



When did you move to Dubai? not omved yet, waiting to see if i get a few Job offers
Where are you from in the UK? Liverpool, but i was born and lived in Wales till i was 18
How old are you? 25
Are you male or female? Male
Did you move alone? Yep i will be moving alone


----------

